# Roth 'Mont Millais'?



## The Mutant (Jun 11, 2012)

I've found a vendor that has young plants of this clone and am wondering whether to buy one or not?

Do you guys have any opinions? Should I wait and see if the roth I have will make it first (my cats ain't helping - I've come home twice today to find it tipped over...  ) or is this clone almost a "must have" if you're into roths?

And for traveling companion I thought that a little Paph acmodontum would be nice.


----------



## eggshells (Jun 11, 2012)

Well I think most of us here will tell you to go for it. This is Slippertalk after all  

The roth might be a selfing of the famous clone and the amodontum is really nice. I like the characteristic of the species. It has a too on both ends of the petals. They are super easy to grow as well and faster growing than other paph species when grown warm.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 11, 2012)

I think that if it says it in Mont Millais and you can buy it then it is not labled correctly.


----------



## The Mutant (Jun 11, 2012)

eggshells said:


> Well I think most of us here will tell you to go for it. This is Slippertalk after all
> 
> The roth might be a selfing of the famous clone and the amodontum is really nice. I like the characteristic of the species. It has a too on both ends of the petals. They are super easy to grow as well and faster growing than other paph species when grown warm.


It says "self" so I think you're right about that. Alright, a Mont Millais it is then! :clap:



NYEric said:


> I think that if it says it in Mont Millais and you can buy it then it is not labled correctly.


:rollhappy:
Now, that would be typical wouldn't it? I have a feeling it's a rather small plant and it seems to be imported from Japan, I don't know if this fact might lend some credit to its ID... Hopefully he still has some left so I must buy one now!


----------



## NYEric (Jun 11, 2012)

PM roth or valentino, they are the experts.


----------



## The Mutant (Jun 11, 2012)

I've now placed my order! It's a seedling so I'll have some waiting to do when it and its pal arrives. 



NYEric said:


> PM roth or valentino, they are the experts.


I'll do that, thanks.


----------



## eggshells (Jun 11, 2012)

The Mutant said:


> I've now placed my order! It's a seedling so I'll have some waiting to do when it and its pal arrives.
> 
> 
> I'll do that, thanks.



Didn't take a lot of convincing. We like you.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 11, 2012)

eggshells said:


> Didn't take a lot of convincing. We like you.



Yeah, she's one of us!


----------



## The Mutant (Jun 11, 2012)

eggshells said:


> Didn't take a lot of convincing. We like you.


Well, I can't call myself a roth lover and miss a possibility to get a seedling from one of the most famous roths (if it is one that is), now can I? 



NYEric said:


> Yeah, she's one of us!


If you by this mean completely nuts about Paphs, yup, definitely. :rollhappy:


----------



## The Mutant (Jun 16, 2012)

I received an answer from *roth* that it most likely is not a selfling seedling from the famous 'Mont Millais' and that the only nursery in Japan that sell any of these charge approximately 200USD for a seedling with a 30cm leafspan.

And apparently the roth that the vendor shows next to the, what do you call it, product, is another roth apparently and not a Mt Millais.

I've contacted the vendor and asked about which one of the clones it is, if any, the one shown in the picture, or the one that the text claims it to be. It's going to be interesting to see if I'll get an answer (I don't know how good he is at English).


----------



## Paphman910 (Jun 16, 2012)

My friend has a Paph rothschildianum 'Mont Millias' x self and he said it is a slow and not vigorous grower.

Paphman910


----------



## The Mutant (Jun 16, 2012)

Paphman910 said:


> My friend has a Paph rothschildianum 'Mont Millias' x self and he said it is a slow and not vigorous grower.
> 
> Paphman910


Maybe I should hope it isn't a Mt Millais then...


----------



## eggshells (Jun 16, 2012)

You know. I actually had better luck on buying from hobbyist rather than buying from some nurseries here especially blooming size plants. Being you are in Europe, Maybe ask some growers here if they have a few seedlings to sell to you.


----------



## Roth (Jun 16, 2012)

Paphman910 said:


> My friend has a Paph rothschildianum 'Mont Millias' x self and he said it is a slow and not vigorous grower.
> 
> Paphman910



As I have the motherplants, and now seedlings x self growing in flask, there is about 1/3 of the plants that are good growers like the motherplant in the selfings, 2/3 that are runts, in the flasks.

As usual too, when people deflask roth, they keep even the runts, that they usually sell at a later time. Those can be tough to grow. I bought years ago some Mt Millais x self, and gave up after some years, to find out later that the seller in the USA had kept all the good growing ones, that were near blooming size when he sold to me the '1 year from flask seedlings', that were indeed around 6 years old for 15 cm leafspan.



The Mutant said:


> And apparently the roth that the vendor shows next to the, what do you call it, product, is another roth apparently and not a Mt Millais.



Indeed, the photo is 'Canadian Club', and that specific photo has been taken about a decade ago by Sam Tsui at the Tokyo Dome Show, when he bought a plant he sold to Lienluu ( a forum member).

There are quite a few offers of Mt Milais selfings lately, to be really honest, I posted the photo of my division in bloom here, and suddenly, several sellers started to sell Mt Millais x self. It is really stunning that first I have no clue where they got their motherplants, and second, that after I post a photo, people immediately have 'selfings' available in Europe and the USA... or this proves my point that most parents of most seedlings from some traders are just the parents on the tags ???


----------



## The Mutant (Jun 17, 2012)

Roth said:


> As I have the motherplants, and now seedlings x self growing in flask, there is about 1/3 of the plants that are good growers like the motherplant in the selfings, 2/3 that are runts, in the flasks.
> 
> As usual too, when people deflask roth, they keep even the runts, that they usually sell at a later time. Those can be tough to grow. I bought years ago some Mt Millais x self, and gave up after some years, to find out later that the seller in the USA had kept all the good growing ones, that were near blooming size when he sold to me the '1 year from flask seedlings', that were indeed around 6 years old for 15 cm leafspan.
> 
> ...


6 years for a 15cm leafspan!?! Wow, that's slow!

I told the vendor that the photo he use is not of the Mt Millais but of 'Canadian Club', so far I haven't received a reply to my email and the picture is still there.

I think I should receive both Paphs tomorrow, unless the package has disappeared, so I'll update with some pictures of this "Mont Millais" (I'm using quotation marks since I've no idea what it actually is) and tell you how large it is and the general condition of it. If it turns out to be one of those that take 6 years to grow a leafspan of 15cm I'll be sad, if it turns out to be vigorous I'll be happy whatever it turns out to be.


----------



## The Mutant (Jun 18, 2012)

I picked up my package today with my new Paphs and the roth was bigger than I had expected and it looks very different from my other roth. Its two biggest leaves are 17cm (6.75") which makes the leafspan 34cm (<13.5") and they are also slightly wider than those on my other roth. I just checked its root system and it is GOOD.  it has some growing tips and more roots than my other roth, so I already like this little guy a lot. 

Here's a picture of it:






And here it is next to my other roth (they have the same pot size):


----------



## eggshells (Jun 18, 2012)

I have the same kind. I have some with yellow green skinny leaves and a dark green wide leaves rothschildianum. I haven't bloomed them yet though.


----------



## Paphman910 (Jun 18, 2012)

The Mutant said:


> I picked up my package today with my new Paphs and the roth was bigger than I had expected and it looks very different from my other roth. Its two biggest leaves are 17cm (6.75") which makes the leafspan 34cm (<13.5") and they are also slightly wider than those on my other roth. I just checked its root system and it is GOOD.  it has some growing tips and more roots than my other roth, so I already like this little guy a lot.
> 
> Here's a picture of it:
> 
> ...



I am glad you got a nice one! It should grow really well! I do see variation in the color of the roth breeds! Some are more greener than others and some have more rounded tips than others. And others have leaves that at wider than others.


Paphman910


----------



## The Mutant (Jun 18, 2012)

That's interesting and when I think about it, why shouldn't they vary? It's quite natural that they do actually. I'm very glad that my new roth has a good root system and shows signs of growth.


----------



## Roth (Jun 18, 2012)

The Mutant said:


> That's interesting and when I think about it, why shouldn't they vary? It's quite natural that they do actually. I'm very glad that my new roth has a good root system and shows signs of growth.



The plant is very nice, but it is not a Mt Millais selfing... Mt Millais plants are different, so are their selfings. This is a Taiwan bred rothschildianum, the wide dark green leaves are quite typical too of some of their crosses.

About the variation, different colonies give different leaf shape, size and color, even if they are grown together for years.


----------



## Paphman910 (Jun 18, 2012)

My Paph roth 'Mont Millais' x self and my Paph roth 'Mont Millais' x 'Perfection' has leaf tip like an arrow shape whereas the ones with the 'Rex' x 'Mont Millais' and others have is wider and has a less of an arrow tip.


Paphman910


----------

